# Samsung SyncMaster 753s tarda en encender



## Pegaso (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola, les agradezco lo que puedan hacer por mí:

Desde hace algunos días ya no puedo apagar ni desconectar el monitor de mi computadora pues si lo hago tengo que operar el switch unas 450 o 500 veces para que encienda de nuevo!

Al principio, y de forma intuitivamente apresurada me dije: "eso es el switch que estiro la pata" pero mirando la situación con un poco de cabeza fría me atrevo a pensar que no es el switch pues hace los "clicks" normales y parece estar todo en orden con el, ademas si no lo toco sino que desconecto el monitor, vuelve y falla!...

...en vista de que soy muy nuevo en este asunto de la electrónica no logro detectar el origen del daño, es mas, ni siquiera sé por donde empezar a buscar...

Es por esto que les pido me echen una mano y tambien les pido me aconsejen respecto a la apertura del monitor y como afrontar los riesgos inherentes a esta operación que en mi ignorancia   electrónica se me figura muy atrevida !

Para vuestra información el monitor es un Samsung SyncMaster 753s

Gracias

PEGASO


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 8, 2008)

Y yo revisaria primero que las tensiónes de la fuente esten en valores haceptables, la experiencia me dice que ese tipo de fallas es fuente baja, por capasitores que se desvalorizan.

Si la fuente esta bien revisaria la linea de stand by de la fuente o del horizontal al micro y viceverza.

Saludos.

PD: Si puede ser el microinterruptor, puede que no este roto pero puede estar desoldado.

ahi te dejo las tensiónes. Medi el Transistor Q607

Ahi tenes  una parte del diagrama con el control de off. Saludos


----------



## Pegaso (Abr 8, 2008)

Excelente ! 

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Buenas amigos soy nuevo en el foro, tengo problemas con mi monitor es eun AOC modelo 917sw el cula lo conecto a la maquina y no refleja la señan emitida por el PC, y lo probe con otros cables y en otros computadores y la respuesta del monitor es la misma siempre queda la patalla en gris brillante, el indicador de encendido queda con su color normal (verde), como podria solucionar este problema


----------

